# Mouse Becomes Unresponsive



## mswhorn (Feb 3, 2001)

Running ME on a AMD750 w/ 256M of RAM
I leave my computer running continuously - for no apparent reason the mouse will become unresponsive. It dosen't freeze, it just takes a lot of moving the mouse for the cursor to respod. I've tried closing all programs one at a time but the only thing that works is to reboot. Then all is well for awhile - sometimes it is ok for a couple of days, sometimes only a few hours.

Any ideas? I suspect it has something to do w/ ME. I've also had some problems loading my EasyPhoto software and problems recording CDs after installing ME.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you checked for updated mouse drivers for Windows ME?


----------



## hornetsjet (Sep 13, 2001)

Hi! I don think this is a problem of the driver...

what i wanna say is.... actually, i also have a same problem like mswhorn...When the mouse become unable to control and even don respond anymore, the system information didn't discover that the mouse but the keyboard can... I think this is because virus or anything else.....

Were the mouse stop responding when u're online?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

well guys........a couple of months back i bought a logitec mouseman,cordless optical mouse.........very smart........got rid of that damn cable that we are always tugging at.
a couple of weeks ago my mouse did exactly the same as you describe.....and after all the praise i gave my mouse i was ready for throwing it across the room,i changed the batteries and that didnt help.
BUT.......after a full defrag,everything is rosey again.
the simplest of things.
just a thought.


----------



## mswhorn (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestions. This usually happens when I am online. I last defraged on 10/24 and will try that today.


----------

